# Cap cake batter



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

Where can one get cap cake batter from??? Thanks in advance 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (1/11/16)

Hey, if i may ask, what do you need it for? i got me some a while ago and it is heavily overpowering. it leaves a strong after taste


----------



## Soutie (1/11/16)

CAP Cake Batter is a no flier so you wont find it easily. It looks like theflavormill will be bringing some in shortly but other than that it is going to be VERY hard to find.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

@BeardedVaper93 there will be like a need for it in a donut recipe im developing and there are a few recipes that i came across that needs it now i dont need it now that much but when i do for my donut recipe i want to know where to get im using yellow cake at the moment in place of it and its good but wanna try cake batter just to see what it taste liek

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

Thanx @Soutie

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (1/11/16)

Perhaps try the offering from Flavor West?
https://valleyvapour.co.za/?s=cake+batter&post_type=product


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

That might just work too @Dubz all i want is that hint of cakeyness we will see once im happy with it il make the recipe public 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/11/16)

@mcgeerj35 ...my 2c ...cake batter tastes just like that...raw, watery cake batter

Yet to find a use for it..any recipe suggestions from the experts wud be appreciated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

But surely on a bakery it could be good as a fill of some sort
What are youre thoughts @Andre???could this in any way add to a donut recipe or is not worth the buy


----------



## Andre (1/11/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> But surely on a bakery it could be good as a fill of some sort
> What are youre thoughts @Andre???could this in any way add to a donut recipe or is not worth the buy


I am sure it could. Check out the many donut recipes (with CAP Cake Batter) here for inspiration: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/2707?exclsingle=0&filter=0&sort=score&direction=desc#recipes


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

Thanks @Andre always a huge help and a knwollage base

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (1/11/16)

@mcgeerj35 beware of FW yellow cake, it is known for gunking up coils at higher percentages. Apparently FW cake batter is not as good as CAP. But I guess we must make do with what we have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

Thanks @moonunit when the need arises il check where to get i wont be using it much just purely on my donuts hell i cant say for sure hahaha


----------

